# I need a band saw



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

I decided that I need (want?) a band saw and started looking on Craig's List. I found the one below for $125 (12" Delta Band Saw on its own stand Model 28-190). Is it worth it? I know it's nit the biggest but right now price is important. Since I've never owned one, nor looked at ome up close, what should I look for. I don't want to get it home and find out there's a missing piece, broken, or worn out piece (aside from the blade) that will cost $25 or more to replace. The ad says it's like new. Thanks.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Go look at the saw. Turn it on and cut some wood, listen to it run. It may or may not come with a fence and miter gauge. Honestly if $25 is going to hurt you, then you better pay real close attention to the saw. A good blade will cost that much or more. Look at the rubber on the wheels, it shouldn't be torn, and shouldn't be loose. I haven't seen a delta 12" but my guess is that its under-powered, you won't be able to cut thick hardwoods, or re-saw but if you are looking to make crafts with thinner wood then this might be the saw for you!


----------



## Dereklee (Jul 15, 2010)

well, in this case, i think the "made-in-china" products may always provide you with a satisfactory price and relatively good quality.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

If you have no experience with band saws I'd suggest if possible ask an experienced friend to go with you to look at, examine and test it. 

Is the miter slot square to the band, is the band 90 deg. to left and right, front and back of the table, if not why?
Are adjustments to correct any of the above available on the model and relatively easy to get at, e.g., not rusted solid?
Are the tires round or are there flat spots? 
Are the guide bearings lined up, if not why?
Does the machine make odd noises as it runs without cutting materials?
Does the guide post move up and down and lock smoothly?

If any of the above exists, all or most can be addressed with a little smarts, tools, labor, time and more money above the initial cost of the machine. what you need to do is decide if it's worth it or your money is better spent with a new machine and a warranty .


----------

